# Xbox or PS3?



## prowler (Nov 6, 2009)

Well Final Fantasy 13 is on it's way, and i've been wondering what console to get.
I mainly want one just to play FF13, and some other games that are out on them. I just can't make up my mind on which one lol.
I don't mind about the prices of which because I'll be getting an apprenticeship soon, and that's up to £90 per week (which is good for 16 I guess) I've any of you could help me decide that be great


----------



## mcboom (Nov 6, 2009)

Well if you want to pirate your games 360 is better because you can modify it unless they were able to hack the ps3 to play pirated games, but from what i remember the ps3 can't play pirated games yet but of course i am not sure.
Oh and i don't own either of the consoles i'm just stating my opinion


----------



## prowler (Nov 6, 2009)

mcboom said:
			
		

> Well if you want to pirate your games 360 is better because you can modify it unless they were able to hack the ps3 to play pirated games, but from what i remember the ps3 can't play pirated games yet but of course i am not sure.
> Oh and i don't own either of the consoles i'm just stating my opinion



I wont be pirating FF13


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 6, 2009)

Wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats my fave

but outta those 2 i reccomend the ps3


----------



## mcboom (Nov 6, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> mcboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait till a comparison vid comes out and see which version is better


----------



## prowler (Nov 6, 2009)

mcboom said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know the 360 version is going to have two discs, and the PS3 one is going to have only one. Lol thats about it


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 6, 2009)

I wouldn't buy a system purely for that, but whatever, it's your decision.

Anyway, it depends on what console exclusives you want. Both systems get Call of Duty 4, 5, and 6. Xbox gets Halo 3, Left 4 Dead, etc. PS3 gets Uncharted, MGS4, etc. It depends on your preference. Personally, I'd say PS3. The Slim makes it just on par with the Xbox 360 and it has some good games.


----------



## mcboom (Nov 6, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> mcboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No what i mean is something like this 
http://kotaku.com/5379685/bayonetta-ps3-versus-bayonetta-360
where they compare the graphics and the load times.


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2009)

It depends on  your tastes, but I would choose the PS3.


----------



## Raichy (Nov 6, 2009)

http://www.lensoftruth.com/?p=15982 Here they have lot of PS3 X360 game comparisons, and almost everytime 360 wins, though you can make your own opinion from the screenshots
Here is the rendering resolution and AA info of the games for X360 and PS3, like Grand Theft Auto IV, Bioshock, Batman Arkham Asylum http://forum.beyond3d.com/showthread.php?t=46241 (I am not promoting X360, I have PS3 actually)

There are other non-graphics diffs like PS3's free multiplayer, or if you are going to plug your console to PC LCD or HDTV, which 360 officially supports(LCD), PS3 don't, etc.


----------



## Tokiopop (Nov 6, 2009)

I'd say, unless there's something the 360 offers that you really really want (like... Halo? Is that what they still play these days?) then go for the PS3. There's nothing the 360 really has over it. And don't get me started about the Xbox Live "community". If you call 8 year olds screaming at you for throwing a grenade a community, that's fine.

Post your PSN when you get one


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 6, 2009)

Its were your friends/family are at,you really cant go wrong.


----------



## Smuff (Nov 6, 2009)

I think you should all buy a PS3 cos I don't wanna play with any of you


----------



## omnipotentorion (Nov 6, 2009)

Xbox 360 is what I have, but you have to pay to play online and every game you purchase retail comes out with downloadable content within 2 months of release.  This DLC is not free.  My Uncle has a ps3 and he never had a single issue with it and he plays online for free.  My xbox just got back from being repaired for an e74 error, and the cheap bastards replaced it with a refurbished one, instead of actually fixing it:  I had to download all my DLC again. As far as Final Fantasy goes, I'm glad it's coming out for the 360 because I have one, but honestly it is meant to be played on a Playstation. The only thing I can say good about xbox is Gears of War. In case you were also wondering if you should get any model of psp, especially the go model: DONT the PSP sucks hard.  Get the ps3 slim with 160 GB HDD. You won't be sorry.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 7, 2009)

Raichy said:
			
		

> or if you are going to plug your console to PC LCD or HDTV, which 360 officially supports(LCD), PS3 don't, etc.


if your talking about the VGA cable then yes sony did have one for PS2 (which was only included in the linux kit)

http://journal.mycom.co.jp/special/2001/ps.../images/vga.jpg

can be used on PS3 though


----------



## CopZeRecruit (Nov 7, 2009)

PS3 any day. The only reason I would possibly buy a 360 would be because of the GTA IV expansions.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 7, 2009)

Now before I post, I just want to say I'm not a damn fanboy. I'm a PS3 owner who thinks the Xbox 360 kicks ass, so don't go apeshit over my opinions.

Personally, i say go for the PS3.

It has free online multiplayer. Sure, I agree that the multiplayer experience on the Xbox360 is great, but damn 50 bucks a year? I could spend that damn money on other stuff.

It has some kick ass exclusives, like Killzone 2 and Metal Gear Solid 4. Sure Halo 3 and ODST are great, but I prefer the PS3 exclusives (It's an opinion. Keep your damn pants on)

Blu-ray. Need I say more? 

Now most would disagree with me on this, but these are just mere opinions. Otherwise known as things that no one gives a damn about


----------



## prowler (Nov 7, 2009)

omnipotentorion said:
			
		

> In case you were also wondering if you should get any model of psp, especially the go model: DONT the PSP sucks hard.
> 
> thanks for the suggestion and all, but i already have a PSP, and it does not suck hard :S
> this is about PS3 and 360 really.
> ...



Does the PS3 come with a HD cable? Because i have a HD TV in my room


----------



## Twilight Cinder (Nov 7, 2009)

I wanna get both but atm I only have an Xbox360. I'm siding more with the PS3 tho for Final Fantasy lol


----------



## Popcorn Fairy (Nov 7, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Does the PS3 come with a HD cable? Because i have a HD TV in my room



The slim doesn't.


----------



## prowler (Nov 7, 2009)

Popcorn Fairy said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn. i'm gunna see how much they are.
I'm going with PS3 at the moment, because somebody reminded me of MGS4


----------



## Tokiopop (Nov 8, 2009)

You can pick up a HDMI cable for like £10. ($15?)


----------



## ranglechen (Nov 22, 2009)

360 has an excellent, superior interface. If nothing else, the ability to do cross-game invites and voice chat is fantastic. Really makes it easier to organize and hop into games with your friends.

I say this as somebody who is a proud ps3 owner…


----------



## Eternal Myst (Nov 22, 2009)

PS3 sucks. It's eating dust in my room. Get a 360, can't go wrong with Left 4 Dead 2. Im also anxious for ff13. You don't have to get the 360 based on my opinion, but it's better. Ya, know? No....not really?

Well whatever floats your boat, mate.


----------



## JumpMan3 (Nov 22, 2009)

I would go with PS3, unless your really into playing online FPS.

Final Fantasy Verus 13 and Final Fantasy 14 are only coming to the PS3 as far as I know.


----------



## SPH73 (Nov 22, 2009)

The only people who ask this question are trolls looking to start trouble.

The only people who answer this question seriously are people too stupid to understand they are being trolled. (Also, insecure fanboys)

But seriously, if you can't answer this question for yourself you are too stupid to live. 

The first rule of natual selection is thinking for yourself. If you can't do that you're weak and inferior.


----------



## dice (Nov 22, 2009)

JumpMan3 said:
			
		

> I would go with PS3, unless your really into playing online FPS.
> 
> Final Fantasy Verus 13 and Final Fantasy 14 are only coming to the PS3 as far as I know.



If FF13 is THAT big a deal for you, I'd have assumed that you'd go with the console that also has the "exclusive" Versus title.


----------



## anaxs (Nov 22, 2009)

there are both great consoles
it all depends on the kinds of games you play
for xbox, co-op games and games like call of duty are better
for ps3, racing and adventure games are good such as assassins creed and burnoout paradise


----------



## prowler (Nov 22, 2009)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> The only people who ask this question are trolls looking to start trouble.
> Your the troll, im not looking to start trouble, im just asking which one should i get because they are both good consoles.
> Sorry if the question is to hard for you to handle.
> 
> ...


i don't believe in natural selection soz.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 26, 2009)

Funny how the general perception of the PS3 on this forum has changed.. Back in 2007 and early 2008, I used to get flamed for expressing my 'love' for the PS3 (which right now, isn't loved very much)...

Ironic in a way.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 26, 2009)

yea, I guess after seeing nintendo going down the same route again, (pretty much no good 3rd party games) and horrible online
the 360 bans, MS trying to get more money any way possible
then ps3 price drop, exclusive after great exclusive, online is still slightly sloppy, in between wii and 360


----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 26, 2009)

Well by the looks of things, ill be picking this one up for PS3 

Less hassle, i don't see myself changing from 3 discs, but IF there is like a way to install the WHOLE game to the HDD of the 360, then ill just get it then for 360


----------



## Advi (Nov 26, 2009)

I'd say 360, but I'm an American so its games are more popular in the States than those of the PS3's.


----------



## Vater Unser (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow, I'm surprised to see the PS3 win the race so far.

I'd pick the PS3 at any time, thanks to its great array of stunning exclusives...
Little Big Planet, Uncharted 2, Killzone 2 and MGS4, are some of the best games I've played this generation, and together with some less impressive but still great exclusives like Resistance 1+2, Wipeout HD, Flower, Uncharted 1, the Ratchet & Clank series, Valkyria Chronicles and a shit ton of other RPGs, as well as upcoming titles like God of War 3, Heavy Rain, GT5 or The Last fucking Guardian, what else could you ever want?
The only drawback are those half-assed ports the PS3 has been getting...However, the quality of PS3 ports seems to be increasing now.

Also, even though the PS3's online capabilities may be slightly more limited than that of the X360, keep in mind that it doesn't cost you a dime, as opposed to XBox Live Gold, which costs you like $50 a year...
Personally, I don't think the PS3's online experience is any inferior to that of the X360...You can voice-chat, you can text message and invite friends at any time during any game, and most importantly, it works, which can't be said about most Wii games with online capabilities.


----------



## Advi (Nov 26, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> yea, I guess after seeing nintendo going down the same route again, (pretty much no good 3rd party games) and horrible online
> the 360 bans, MS trying to get more money any way possible
> then ps3 price drop, exclusive after great exclusive, online is still slightly sloppy, in between wii and 360


Wii's and PS3's online can't really be compared to Microsoft's paid servers. By paying a few bucks a month you get your money's worth.


----------



## DEagleson (Nov 26, 2009)

Well, a Xbox 360 is easy to modify for playing backups, but consider this:

A Xbox 360 use dual layer DVDs, and soon they will sell games on multiple dvds.
I think Forza 3 is on two dvds, and Final Fantasy 13 will be a multi disc game.
But if you like the games that are Xbox 360 only, then buy a 360.

But the PS3 is much better now, and many good games are coming to it, including Gran Turismo 5. (Finally a release date!)
I already have the PS3 Phat 80 GB with no PS2 emulation.
Uncharted 2 and Rachet & Clank kick ass!


----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 26, 2009)

DEagleson said:
			
		

> Uncharted 2 and Rachet & Clank kick ass!



Said like a true fanboy, don't intend to start anything, but to be honest, i don't see why we should start judging consoles.

Wasn't the talk about FF13 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Both consoles are good at what they are supposed to do, that is playing games. 

They just do it in different ways, we can't start judging things based on silly reasons like the above.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Nov 26, 2009)

If it's just for FF13, get a PS3. The PS3 version of FF13 is gonna be the superior version.

Even if you get other games then FF13, I would get a PS3. Online is free, Games are in native resolution of 720p or 1080p. There is a lot better exclusives on PS3 as well. You can change your hard drive to any size you want after you get your ps3.

The 360 online isn't free, games are upscaled to 720p or 1080p, the exclusives sucks. Also, it always break.


----------



## Vater Unser (Nov 26, 2009)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> Wii's and PS3's online can't really be compared to Microsoft's paid servers. By paying a few bucks a month you get your money's worth.
> Aren't the actual multiplayer games still hosted by players even on XBox Live?
> As far as I know, XBL offers no advantage whatsoever when it comes to connection quality, could be wrong, though. Pretty certain it was like this back in the XBox1 days, though.
> Anyway, if a PS3 game runs sloppy online, it's the game's fault. Uncharted 2's and MW2's multiplayer are running just as smoothly as any game on XBox Live.
> ...


Which has just worked out splendidly for those thousands of people who got banned for that reason, rendering their expensive XBox Live membership useless. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Also, there's one point apparently nobody has mentioned yet: The XBox360 is loud as hell, even after installing the game you're playing onto the HDD. It's absolutely unbearable at times, no kidding, even though this might differ throughout the countless versions of the X360. I sometimes cover mine with something to damp the noise.


----------



## luke_c (Nov 26, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> mcboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because blu-ray disks are far bigger.

If you don't care about modding your console and paying for your games, go with PS3.
And don't listen to the "360's online is far better than PS3's" shit, it's the same.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 27, 2009)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> The XBox360 is loud as hell, even after installing the game you're playing onto the HDD. It's absolutely unbearable at times, no kidding, even though this might differ throughout the countless versions of the X360. I sometimes cover mine with something to damp the noise.



Your console must be defective, my Falcon, even with the games NOT being installed to the hard drive, is pretty much silent compared to my PS3.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> Also, there's one point apparently nobody has mentioned yet: The XBox360 is loud as hell, even after installing the game you're playing onto the HDD. It's absolutely unbearable at times, no kidding, even though this might differ throughout the countless versions of the X360. I sometimes cover mine with something to damp the noise.


this also

it sounds like a jet engine spinning up and just says there
I can hear it over the tv volume most of the time


ps3 and wii are pretty much silent


----------



## razorback78 (Nov 28, 2009)

i am one of the few who voted for none and i am proud to be a wii owner for now.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 28, 2009)

360 for Oblivion, Halo, CoD franchise, Fifa franchise, Forza franchise and loads of other games.
Just the best option IMHO.


----------



## BLACK_F1RE09 (Dec 1, 2009)

hey i know how to get a free ps3 or xbox360


----------



## prowler (Dec 1, 2009)

BLACK_F1RE09 said:
			
		

> hey i know how to get a free ps3 or xbox360



don't even think about it.


----------



## R2DJ (Dec 1, 2009)

I have the 360 and I am lovin' it, though there's this side of me that says "sell your damn 360 and get that PS3 slim". I am starting to like the PS3 since most of my friends have it. Like everyone else said, it's all about your taste. Personally, I like the 360 because of better online play. I don't mind paying £60 a year for online, it's worth it though. I say excellent communication system and hasty multiplayer. Since I'm a big fan of music games, especially Rock Band, I spend most of my online time playing those games. I get more players on the 360 than when I played Guitar Hero World Tour and Rock Band on my mate's PS3. On the PS3, I barely get anyone to play, whereas on the 360, players pop-up on the spot. But for other games on the PS3 such as Pro Evo and COD, online is impressive, not to mention FREE!

Another reason I'm getting the "get the PS3" urge is because I recently upgraded to a HD monitor and PS3 + BluRay + HDMI = epic entertainment system 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So yeah, I'm a 360 owner with a slight fancy of PS3. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## nIxx (Dec 1, 2009)

Well it´s all your choice but about the exclusives for PS3 you need to keep in mind that most of them not even released yet.
Since you can anyway install the games on the XBOX360 it doesn´t even matter if FF13 is on more discs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i just bought a XBOX360 to play FF13 when it comes out. 
In any way just get both (not at the same time unless you have enough money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and you will have the best of both worlds.


----------



## yobemal (Dec 1, 2009)

NONE! WII FTW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But if u REALLY can't choose Wii it gotta be Xbox...

OH, didn't read first post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and don't know if FF13 is coming to Wii but still Wii is MUCH better than all other consoles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (there should be a "  " emote also


----------



## Tokiopop (Dec 3, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> And don't listen to the "360's online is far better than PS3's" shit, it's the same.


no!!!! not the same at all yuo totally liek get wat u pay for on da 360 thats why its cheaper but its still better because cheaper is better but the onlne is butter cuz u pay for it if you no wuit i mean???!11!?1

Joking aside, he's right. If it's the same game, the only difference between the online experience is the people playing it. Some 360 users say 360 players are more skilled, but you also have the other users who are 12 year olds that just worked out how to use the headset and enjoy screaming into it.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 3, 2009)

SmuffTheMagicDragon said:
			
		

> I think you should all buy a PS3 cos I don't wanna play with any of you



i lol'd:. perhaps the ps3 slim will make your wish come true faster than you can think:. prepare to call the cpu your best friend and greatest enemy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the mayority of the 3rd party games are distributed on both ps3 and 360, there are only a few exclusive games for each console, so i don't think that it would pay off to buy both consoles but perhaps decide on which games in this little assortment you personaly prefer:. i would recommend the ps3 slim, not because it is a bit more powerful ( can't understand why a lot of games that were released for both consoles look better on 360 though the ps3 is more powerful) but because the sony exclusiv games are funnier than those of microsoft


----------

